# Flapper Episode: Road Trip



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

In this Flapper Episode I take a road trip to meet a fellow duck nut in Portland and visit with her flock. 

http://mrflapper.com/061229.htm

Quacks,

Tiff


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Another Ducky Story! I just love them. What did Riley do to the carpet?

Feather


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wonderful! What a treat to have gone to meet a fellow duck nut and her flock!

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

That's a gorgeous flock of birds. What a great experience to visit with all those pets!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW! How FUN!!

GREAT TRIP, Tiff...what a wonderful flock of different feathers! Loved the fur too!  

As always, had a MOST WONDERFUL time "traveling" through your pictures! THANKS!  

Will look forward to MORE...


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Tiff, 

Looks like this was quite an adventure for you and Riley, lol Your friend Terrie has some very nice ducks, geese, and chickens. Broose does look huge compared to the others! Had to laugh at the rooster pic, him giving a wake up call to the others with beak open  Riley snoozing after two helpings of cat chow was funny too, lol.

Great road trip and pictures


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Tiff, I enjoyed this latest adventure so much.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Tiff, another great episode.

Especially liked seeing you get "preened," LOL.

Linda


----------

